# Betta Question



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay so since I've had 2 of my betta's side by side I see them flare at each other. BUT with a solid divided cover it's almost like they sense each other. It's very strange. Has anyone else have a similiar experience? I know if they see their own reflection they will flare. But they only do it when they are on the same side and on the same level. Here is pictures to show it.










And here you can see Gideon headfirst to see how much he flares.


----------



## thebunnyexpert (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm the same boat with you. I have the same situation. I'm thinking they can sense each other in some way.


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Maybe they can see their own reflection or the shadow of the other betta.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

u guys forget that even fish emit scents and hormones that other fish pick up.


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah I'm fairly sure they can sense eachother. I have my male divided in a 28ltr tank and even when they're not facing him, if he flares at them they'll swim away in a hurry.


----------

